# Included LIC document in application under assets



## Jayant_B (Oct 2, 2014)

Need confirmation whether LIC documents (Recipts) as financial assets. If not will they post query or they will reject.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know what are LIC documents but you need to have provable cash in bank.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

What type of LIC documents are those? Term Deposit ?? Life Insurance? 
Are those en-cashable whenever you require the funds? If yes, then you may show them as POF.


----------



## Jayant_B (Oct 2, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> What type of LIC documents are those? Term Deposit ?? Life Insurance?
> Are those en-cashable whenever you require the funds? If yes, then you may show them as POF.


Yes. after 20 years i am getting cash (Jeevan Anand) and submitted the paid receipts upto date.
Please confirm whether they will accept it or not?


----------



## dheeraj_gupta (Aug 25, 2014)

Anything that can is redeemable at any point of time can be used a proof of funds.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dheeraj_gupta said:


> Anything that can is redeemable at any point of time can be used a proof of funds.


Really?


----------

